# Got turned down by Geico because I do 1500 miles a week



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

After using the Uber Enterprise $0/wk special over the holidays and looking at going lease or own, I called Geico for Rideshare insurance since my insurer does not do rideshare in my state and was flatly turned down because I do 1500 miles a week. 

Was I naive in disclosing my 12 week average stats? I know for a fact that full timers do a lot more? 

Not sure if Geico will ever talk to me again. LOL. But I just want to get some pointers on whats the best path to getting insured for Rideshare?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubercology said:


> After using the Uber Enterprise $0/wk special over the holidays and looking at going lease or own, I called Geico for Rideshare insurance since my insurer does not do rideshare in my state and was flatly turned down because I do 1500 miles a week.
> 
> Was I naive in disclosing my 12 week average stats? I know for a fact that full timers do a lot more?
> 
> Not sure if Geico will ever talk to me again. LOL. But I just want to get some pointers on whats the best path to getting insured for Rideshare?


1500/miles a week is well above average. That's 78k/year. Average driving is no more then 1000k/week and that's for sprawling cities like Atlanta and Phoenix.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 1500/miles a week is well above average. That's 78k/year. Average driving is no more then 1000k/week and that's for sprawling cities like Atlanta and Phoenix.


Just curious to know what rideshare insured drivers are disclosing to get insured. 1000/week? I want to go back to Geico and say, "crazy me, I made a mistake. I am right at N miles". Whats a good N to use?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No you weren't wrong to disclose. If they asked, and you lied, it would have been grounds for refusing coverage later if you had need of it.

I had pretty much the same problem with State Farm. They offered rideshare coverage for $11/month over my normal rate, but it was only good if less than 50% of your mileage was put on by Uber. For me, about 75% of the miles are put on while Ubering, and State Farm's coverage would be voided.

I switched to Erie. It costs about $400/year more than State Farm, but they don't care how many miles I drive.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubercology said:


> Just curious to know what rideshare insured drivers are disclosing to get insured. 1000/week? I want to go back to Geico and say, "crazy me, I made a mistake. I am right at N miles". Whats a good N to use?


That's called fraud. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> No you weren't wrong to disclose. If they asked, and you lied, it would have been grounds for refusing coverage later if you had need of it.
> 
> I had pretty much the same problem with State Farm. They offered rideshare coverage for $11/month over my normal rate, but it was only good if less than 50% of your mileage was put on by Uber. For me, about 75% of the miles are put on while Ubering, and State Farm's coverage would be voided.
> 
> I switched to Erie. It costs about $400/year more than State Farm, but they don't care how many miles I drive.


But at Erie you are open to $1K if you wreck with Uber, correct? With Geico that cover the all 3 parts at whatever deductible you need. I wanted $250.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

Good news. I was open about my miles and All State gave me a quote !!!! Not sure why Geico denied me.


----------

